# أنواع أنابيب المياه الصالحة لشرب



## لاجل الاسلام (15 أكتوبر 2010)

أعزائي المهندسين والمهندسات ...
أسع الله أوقاتكم...
أتمنى أن تحظى مشاركتي بإهتمامكم حيث أنني في أمس الحاجة لتبادل خبراتكم...


موضوعي هو :
*(من خلال خبرتكم ما هي افضل أنواع الأنابيب المستعملة لنقل مياه الشرب ؟!
و في المقابل ما هي الأنابيب التي لا يجب نقل مياه الشرب بها لأنها تعتبر مسرطنة؟)*​


----------



## احمد عسقلاني (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الانابيب الصالحه لنقل مياه الشرب اما ان تكون pvc -upvc او انابيب مصنوعه من الحديد المجلفن او الحديد الاسود وهناك مواسير خرسانيه وفخاريه ولكن قل استخدمهم في الفتره الاخيره نظرالما لهم من اضرار علي مياه الشرب


----------



## لاجل الاسلام (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*UPVC Pipes*



احمد عسقلاني قال:


> الانابيب الصالحه لنقل مياه الشرب اما ان تكون pvc -upvc او انابيب مصنوعه من الحديد المجلفن او الحديد الاسود وهناك مواسير خرسانيه وفخاريه ولكن قل استخدمهم في الفتره الاخيره نظرالما لهم من اضرار علي مياه الشرب



شكرا أخي الكريم ولكن أنابيب ال upvc عبارة عن مادة بلاستيكية لذا أعتقد أن لها خطورة على مياه الشرب!!

أفيدوني ؟!


----------



## احمد عسقلاني (15 أكتوبر 2010)

لا اخي الحبيب ليس لها اي خطوره علي مياه الشرب


----------



## ابو يوسف (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الكريم انوع المواسير البلاستيك المستخدمه فى الياه
اما
1- بى في سي
2- بولي اثيلين
3 بولى بروبلين
وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

لاجل الاسلام قال:


> أعزائي المهندسين والمهندسات ...
> أسع الله أوقاتكم...
> أتمنى أن تحظى مشاركتي بإهتمامكم حيث أنني في أمس الحاجة لتبادل خبراتكم...
> موضوعي هو :
> ...


 السلام عليكم
السؤال غير محدد فنوع الانابيب يعتمد على

استخدام منزلي اي داخل البناء ام خطوط تغذية رئسية
قطر الانابيب التي ستستعمل.
مكان وجود الانابيب هل هي معلقة ام تحت البلاط ام في التراب الخارجي (وهنا يجب معرفة نسبة الاملاح والكبريتات ).
هل جريان الماء في الانابيب سيكون بواسطة الجاذبة (الاسالة ) by gravity ام ان الشبكة مضغوطة under pressure
وعوامل اخرى
وبناءا على ما سبق يمكن اختيار نوع الانبوب وهي بانواع مختلفة

نحاس
مجلفنة
داكتايل (معدني )
UPVC
CPVC
HDPE
ASC
خرسانية
اما الذي يمنع استخدامه فهو مواسير (بايب) الاسبستوس .


----------



## لاجل الاسلام (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكـــــــــــرا جزيلا لكم ........


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## architectonic (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_الإجابة الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــافية :_

يمكنك إستخدام مواسير النحاس فهي الأفضل لكنها الأغلى يلي ذلك مواسير الحديد المجلفن ​وهي تعد الأمثل و الأكثر صحية وتقوم بإستخدامها مع عزلها بمادة القطران أو البترومين ​وهي فائقة الجودة وذات معمارية ( إعتمادية ) فائقة ولكن تأكد من أن نسبة الجلفنة فيها عالية حتى لا تصدأ كما تأكد من عمل العزل عليها سواء بالشيكرتون المعدني ( الألماني أو المصري ) وتجنب الصيني أو العزل بالطريثة التقليدية بواسطة البترومين وبذلك تحصل على أفضل موصل مائي للشرب بلا منازع و بسعر قريب جدا من سعر البلاستيك 

علما بأن جميع أنواع البلاستيك لا تتجاوز 3 سنوات وتقوم بتكوين طبقة لزجة من البكتيريا التي تؤدي للأسف إلى تغير المحتوى الكيميائي للماء وخلطه فيزيائيا بالبكتيريا المسببة للأمراض بعكس الحديد المجلفن ​


----------



## مهندسه اثار (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم. لقد شاع في العراق استخدام الانابيب البلاستيك في تاسيسات مياه الشرب وانا شخصيا عملت ذلك في بيتي واعتقد انها امن وارخص وما بها مشاكل


----------



## بحر المشاعر13 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور بس ممكن تعطيني وبصور انواع الانابيب المستخدمه في المنازل فقط داخل المنزل وليش يستخدم وشو استخدامه في كل نوع


----------



## بحر المشاعر13 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اذا عندك موقع او اي شي عن الانابيب المستخدمه داخل المنزل راسلني


----------



## alsayed waheed (21 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.homekw.com/bet/showthread.php?t=20071


----------

